# Klasse / Unterklassen / Konstruktor



## Kloman01 (28. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Aufgabe erhalten, in welcher ich Klassen mit Unterklassen erstellen soll. 
Departmend > Person > Employee 

Ich soll in den jeweiligen Klassen ausgeben, wie die Klasse heißt.
Anschließend ein Object der Klasse Employee erstellen, und die Ausgabe interpretieren.

Leider fehlt mir hier schon der Ansatz. Ich habe meine 3 Klassen erstellt, und untergeordnet.


```
public class Departmend {
	public Departmend () {
	}
```


```
public class Person extends Departmend {
	public Person() {
	}
```


```
public class Employee extends Person {
	public Employee() {
	}
```

Wie kann ich im Konstructor den Klassenname ausgeben ? ist gemeint mit Sysout(); ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Joose (28. Nov 2014)

Leider können wir dir nur schwer sagen ob mit ausgeben die Konsole gemeint ist oder etwas anderes  das musst du schon den Fragen der die Aufgabe gestellt hat.
Aber ich nehme an es wird die Konsole gemeint sein -> ja dort kannst du per *System.out.println("...");* schreiben


----------



## Kloman01 (28. Nov 2014)

Also habe es jetzt probiert und es Funktioniert. Ist also geklärt, aber trotzdem vielen Dank !


----------

